# Gewinner des Fotowettbewerb: Mein schönstes Sommerfoto 2016



## Joachim (30. Sep. 2016)

*Mein schönstes Sommerfoto 2016*

Gewinner

(23 Gefällt mir)
@bilderzaehler (Sehr früh am...)

(21 Gefällt mir)
@bilderzaehler (Spaziergang im...)

(15 Gefällt mir)
@Benny337 (Blühtenwächter)

Wir gratulieren den Gewinnern und wünschen allen anderen mehr Glück beim nächsten mal.

Alle Fotos des Wettbewerbes ansehen...


----------



## Tanny (30. Sep. 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch den Gewinnern - das sind wirklich tolle Bilder 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (30. Sep. 2016)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch . 
Die haben die " Hall of Fame " wirklich verdient


----------



## Karen_Su (30. Sep. 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

...bin hin und weg von den tollen Bildern... 

Gr´üße, Karen


----------



## Petta (30. Sep. 2016)

Auch von mir *GLÜCKWUNSCH* den Gewinnern,
schöne Foddos


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Sep. 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,
klasse Bilder!


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Sep. 2016)

Alle drei Bilder sind klasse,   Glückwunsch!


----------



## mitch (30. Sep. 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, klasse Bilder


----------



## bilderzaehler (30. Sep. 2016)

Das Froschnbild find ich total klasse ... gratuliere dir, Benny. 

@ all ... freut mich, dass euch meine Fotos gefallen. Der Hintersee hängt im Format 180 x 120 gg. unserem Bett. So macht das Aufwachen Spaß.

Nachti ... Thomas ( der nach 4 Jahren Arbeitslosigkeit seit dem 01.09. wieder arbeitet, der gelernte Mediengestalter verkauft jetzt Autos bei Citroen)


----------



## Benny337 (2. Okt. 2016)

Guten Tag , Hallo liebe Gartenteich Freunde,
Erst jetzt sehe ich die Gewinner Bilder!
Thomas,danke dir für den lob ,und  deine Bilder sind ein Wahnsinn , spitze,
natürlich gefallen mir auch andere Bider die in unseren Wettbewerb dabei waren.
Mein Grosser Favorit war/ist "Baderfreuden" ist ein spitzen Schnapschuss.
Ich verfalle immer mehr in Fotografie als Hobby, am liebsten Unterwasser/Fische und Tierwelt.( wie schon manche wissen).
Seit kurzen bin ich von meine Compact Camera Canon G1 X m3 auf Vollformat umgestiegen(Canon 5 D Mkiii ), mal sehen was ich damit noch weiter bringe .
Jetzt bin ich in eine umlernen Phase und die Bilder sind noch nicht besser wie aus meine Compact Camera. 
Übung macht den Meister!
So zum Schluss , ich finde super dass diesen Mal so vielen Fotos dabei waren!
Danke
Grüsse  Benny


----------



## Ida17 (3. Okt. 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Euch beiden!


----------



## bilderzaehler (3. Okt. 2016)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Seit kurzen bin ich von meine Compact Camera Canon G1 X m3 auf Vollformat umgestiegen(Canon 5 D Mkiii ), mal sehen was ich damit noch weiter bringe .
> Jetzt bin ich in eine umlernen Phase und die Bilder sind noch nicht besser wie aus meine Compact Camera.



Benny ... ganz kurz ein bissi Off Topic ... ich benutze auch die 5D3. Gönne dir nur die besten Objektive. Und fotografiere in RAW.  Das bessere Ergebnis der GX1 kommt bestimmt daher, weil die internen Jpeg eher auf Ausgabe ohne Bearbeitung definiert sind. Schärfe, Kontrast, Farbe kann man anpassen. Das kannst du in der 5D3 auch einstellen, aber RAW hat unglaubliche Möglichkeiten. Ans Herz legen will ich dir dazu die Lern-DVD "Camera-RAW total" von Pavel Kaplun.

Liebe Grüße ... Thomas


----------



## Benny337 (4. Okt. 2016)

Hall Thomas,
Danke.
Ja ich werde die Bilder in Raw Format machen.
Das Video schaue mir Heute abend an.
Danke für die Tips.
Bald kommen die erste Ergebnise 
LG Benny


----------

